# Tell Me About These Udders??? pics



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

I am trying to learn udder conformation and capacity, good versus bad attachments etc. When I am able to get back into having more goats than the few I'm keeping, I'd like to breed for great udders. For now, this is what I have. 
No show stock, a few culls from other people's herds, all registered, just not super stock. Of course, they are perfect in my eyes, but I would like to learn and know if I can breed them up, so to speak, for better conformation.

All udders are after a 12 hour hold, no kids on them until after the photos.
Please tell me what you think, positives and negatives.
First is Lady, older doe, multiple kiddings, freshener April 2nd
Next is Betty, 6 years old, 5th kidding I think, fresh April 14
Last, FF Maggie, almost 2, fresh 13 or close to that, can't recall exact day right now...
Please keep in mind, the ground was not level, and I was taking pics with my kindle, as they were eating grain. Thanks!!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Are the pictures bad, or the udders so poor, no one wants to break the news??? It's ok if they are bad, how else can I learn? My son having a bad immune system keeps me from going out much, so I can't go anywhere to learn in person. 

Please share your opinions, I'm really curious!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'll throw in my :2cents: 

First...
The capacity looks ok.
She has a poor medial, can't really see any division there.
Teats wing out a bit and should be more centered and longer.
Attachments could be better. I'd like to see more height and width through the escutcheon.

Second...
This, in my opinion, is the best udder of the three.
Decent medial. But those teats could be longer, more plumb and centered.
Capacity looks pretty good overall.
The width looks fairly good, but she's really lacking in good rear attachments and height through the escutcheon.
The udder should be held up higher near the vulva, not so low...if that helps you understand.

Third...
The shape of this udder isn't bad.
Capacity could be better, but with FFs that improves with more kiddings.
The medial on this one is very bad, there's little division with a dropped udder floor.
Teat size and shape isn't too bad, could be a bit longer and larger, but not bad.
Teat placement however is not good. They sit on the outside of the udder and wing out a bit.
The teats should be plumb/pointed downward and centered on each side.
I'd like to see better rear udder height on this one as well.

Hope that helps!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I dont know all the terms Kylee uses lol..but I can say this...

First udder
Not as attached in the rear or sides as I like to see..teats are a bit far..capacity looks good..
second udder.
I agree with Kaylee..best by far..nice rear attachment
Good Capacity
Teats are a bit far apart but over all not bad
third udder
poor rear attachment and I suspect side attachement poor as well..
tears far apart and not very large but could improve with each freshening
overall not bad family milkers...: )


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks guys!! With my very limited knowledge, I kinda suspected as much from each one. Hearing it makes it much easier for me to make better decisions and be more realistic about who to keep, whose does to keep as well.

I prefer Bettys udder over all, much like you all, will be keeping her doeling, going to give the third doe another freshening to decide on her, keeping one of her doelings. Probably selling the first doe, keeping one of her doelings as they are unrelated to any of the others. 

Undecided about my fainter doe....Her production is really good, huge orifices that milk fast, she is PERFECT on the stand, and she hasn't ever been milked before!! I am looking forward to seeing her 12 hour hold- if it's good, I'm keeping her as a milker! She has an extra non-functional teat, but it's tiny and NO issue. I hear that's common in meat breeds? Probably why her breeder didn't register her....


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

I am not going to go into details, but they all need better attachment. It will not improve, rather worsen throughout kiddings. 

I am very picky with udder attachments and cull them from my herd, no matter what their conformation looks like or the lines they come from. 

I would cull those goats if you are looking for showing...and breeding because they can become a hazard to them and will only worsen. But they do have some nice qualities to them...It all depends on what you are breeding for.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

I appreciate the truth, not always what I want to hear, but I love learning and the real deal is what I need. So thank you!


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

They seem to be all nicely shaped, just better attachment. I am very sorry for you son also...that must be tough.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

HalfAChanceFarm said:


> I would cull those goats if you are looking for showing...and breeding because they can become a hazard to them and will only worsen.


I agree with much of what has been said, but isn't this going a bit too far? Many non show quality goats can still live happy, healthy lives, and if their owners are looking to show, they should sell, not cull. And if a doe's udder is too poor for breeding, then bottle feeding her babies or letting the doe be a grazer would be fine options. So many people are content owning non show quality goats.

pridegoethb4thefall- I stand with the other commenters about your does


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 3, 2013)

I am disappointed a bit, but not offended in any way. (Not like anyone is talking about MY "udders" , LOL!! 

I will be culling quite a bit, but still keeping a select few. The first doe has had quite a few kiddings and I think for her age, and multiple kiddings, her udder is holding up ok, not perfect, but ok.

Most disappointed in the last doe, really hoped for more out of her since she has good lineage. It's the way it goes sometimes. They're just pet milkers anyways.

I need to post Yabas udder, I think you guys will be very helpful in deciding if I keep her and/or her doeling. Just by reading the above posts, I think her udder might be the best one, not perfect, definately lacks things, but might be better than the others.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Everyone starts somewhere, you can breed up. Cull along the way to family milkers that aren't as concerned.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Everyone starts somewhere, you can breed up. Cull along the way to family milkers that aren't as concerned.


I agree totally! Cover the does you want to keep by a buck that can improve where they lack. Learning to breed up is important to learn.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Completely agree. It's easy to breed up with knowledge, and even easier to get worse too if you're careful. I would say that one post was a bit harsh for family milkers.


----------

